# Hapkido in St. Louis



## jda (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a 2nd dan in TKD looking to expand my abilities.  Any one know of any good hapkido schools in the St. Louis, MO area? Preferably south.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## puunui (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to say there are Hapkido Moo Sool Kwan schools in your area.


----------



## zDom (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, there are MSK schools in the St. Louis area, some of which offer hapkido (although they are primarily taekwondo).

If you have the time and inclination, plan a not-too-long road trip to Cape Girardeau (about a 90 min drive, if you are in South St. Louis) and do a class with Master Morton (my instructor). He is purely MSK hapkido.

Plan to arrive at 7 pm on a Tuesday or Thursday and tell them I sent you.

I won't be there, however, as I am now teaching TKD at the Sikeston MSK on those nights.


----------



## jda (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the invite, Scott.  Cape is only about an hour from me, but I was hoping for something a little closer to home.  I'm in Jefferson county.
Jim


----------



## zDom (Mar 17, 2011)

jda said:


> Thanks for the invite, Scott.  Cape is only about an hour from me, but I was hoping for something a little closer to home.  I'm in Jefferson county.
> Jim



Oh, I understand it is too far for regular workouts. One of the St. Louis locations should be a lot more feasible for you.

I meant, you might really enjoy just visiting our branch sometime. We are the "diehards" of our organization.


----------



## Yomi (Oct 18, 2012)

Jin Jung Kwan Hapkido-USA Inc. is headquartered in Wentzville, MO (about 35 minutes west of St. Louis) and they teach/train exclusively in Hapkido.  GM Rhoades, the President of JJK Hapkido-USA, is a 7th Degree Blackbelt in Jing Jung Kwan Hapkido and holds international certification through the Korea Hapkido World Association as well as the Korea Hapkido Federation.  He also holds a 6th Degree Black Belt Kukkiwon certification from the World Taekwondo Federation.  You can check them out at www.hapkido-usa.com.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll ask my GM if our org has anybody nearby.


----------

